
Russian regulators bring case to court calling for mailbox.org ban in Russia - Findus23
https://mailbox.org/en/post/russian-regulators-at-roskomnadzor-bring-case-to-court-calling-for-mailbox-org-ban-in-russia
======
Findus23
related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22180164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22180164)
[Russia blocks ProtonMail]

